# Jalapeno infused honey



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

My wife made a jar of jalapeno infused honey using fresh jalapenos, it is delicious but when I tested it with my refractormeter it had raised the moisture of the honey from 18 to 20.
I tried lowering the moisture by putting the jar in a big cardboard box with a dehumidifier overnight and it lowered the moisture content down to 17.5 but the jalapeno flavor has disappeared. She picked jalapenos today and I put them in the solar wax melter to see if it will dehydrate them, then once the jalapenos are dry she will make another batch.
I think the honey will rehydrate the jalapenos and not raise the moisture of the honey. How hot is too hot to dehydrate the jalapenos the temp gauge is hovering around 190°.


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Research steeping peppers into honey


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I enjoy the taste of roasted peppers so an alternative might be to roast the peppers first over an open flame. I love doing this in a mead. I do it on my stove, but if you don't have gas you could use a torch. I have infused honey with fresh hot peppers and never had an issue with moisture. Try using a whole, uncut pepper. J


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

I plan on doing some of the same stuff. I've been told by someone who does do this, because it raises the moisture, it can be tricky to do and you need to use it quickly. I'd like to grill a batch of ribs and coat them with a jalapeno honey.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven’t had any issues with moisture, but you could use dried chilies or dry them yourself. J


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a dehydrator. I may try using that for this.


----------

